# Techniques for 'aging' wood?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I see a lot of pics where, e.g., popcicle sticks are used for decking and have been 'aged' to that gray, bleached out look. I'm building disconnects and want that old wood effect. How do you guys do that? Bill


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bill, I have always used craft paint. Starting with black paint, you mix it well and then unscrew the lid, leaving a little bit of paint inside the cap, then fill the rest of the cap with water and stir, then just brush on the wood you are going to use. I have always had good luck with this method. On a side note, I always brush some of the mix on a scrap piece of wood like you are using to see what effect you get, sometimes it works different with different woods.*

*Aaron* *Loyet Logging Company*


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Two suggestions: first is to use black India ink mixed with rubbing alcohol. When brushed on basswood or similar light woods it results in a nice gray weathered look. Second is to actually use old wood. I'm doing just that on a flat car made from the remains of a 10 year old redwood gate ripped to size. I'll post pictures in another topic when I get closer to finishing.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill 
I use emulsion paint water soluable paint I think you call it latex inside house paint 

I measure black 
1measure brown 
10 to 20 times that of water 

Very cheap but settles over time and must be mixed.I make large quantities. 

Cut out each piece dip in mixture leave on cloth to dry each piece will have a very slight differance which you need 

Assemble when dry do not unless you have to glue first as glue areas will show as clean spots 

Note I use this on all wood like buildings and wagon trucks etc and am very pleased 

If possible use something like Bass wood as the grain looks better. 

Dave


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I got some black and white craft paint at Wally World, had some browns already my wife used on other stuff. I tried mixing and diluting and it does a decent job. I found ,too, if I brush some full strength black on my rooster, and washed it right off, it does a pretty nice sooty, grungy look. I had thought about trying that bleaching stain they use on cedar sided houses, but didn't want the oil based mess to clean up. I think the water soluble craft paint works well enough.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used black and white acrylic paint in washes.


----------

